# HTC Stock Camera App



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wondering if there were any apks floating around to put the HTC Camera on my AOSP ROM.... the default camera blows.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Cant do it. Its tied into HTC framework


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"GotMurph84 said:


> Just wondering if there were any apks floating around to put the HTC Camera on my AOSP ROM.... the default camera blows.


Try the MIUI camera that has floated around AOSP rom threads, it is more like sense one. Or try one from market.


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

http://db.tt/OxMNNNf

just put it in the /system/app folder and change permissions to rw-r--r-- and then reboot

cant use front camera with MIUI camera tho


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a newer MIUI cam with working FFC. Let me dig for it and I'll update this post.... 
ok, I've attached it. Pretty sure this is the the right one but let me know if FFC does not work. Just open/install. No need to change perms or do anything silly. No issues for me on CM7 RC1.3 but make a backup just in case something b0rks if you want to be safe. I take no credit for this... I found it on XDA a few days ago.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

"julesism said:


> There is a newer MIUI cam with working FFC. Let me dig for it and I'll update this post....
> ok, I've attached it. Pretty sure this is the the right one but let me know if FFC does not work. Just open/install. No need to change perms or do anything silly. No issues for me on CM7 RC1.3 but make a backup just in case something b0rks if you want to be safe. I take no credit for this... I found it on XDA a few days ago.


Attachment? I don't see it, or my tablet can't.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

"julesism said:


> There is a newer MIUI cam with working FFC. Let me dig for it and I'll update this post....
> ok, I've attached it. Pretty sure this is the the right one but let me know if FFC does not work. Just open/install. No need to change perms or do anything silly. No issues for me on CM7 RC1.3 but make a backup just in case something b0rks if you want to be safe. I take no credit for this... I found it on XDA a few days ago.


I been searching for this for weeks, but I see no attachment

Edit: I had to get on a computer to c attachment. Ffc works but shows a black screen until you take pic, on OMFGB 7-27


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Works perfect!

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

"masri1987 said:


> I been searching for this for weeks, but I see no attachment
> 
> Edit: I had to get on a computer to c attachment. Ffc works but shows a black screen until you take pic, on OMFGB 7-27


Silly tablet, attachments are for PCs.

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I miss the sense camera as well.
the miui camera is pretty good. FFC works, and the back works as well. but not without issues.
1. the image is squished a little on the screen before you take a picture
2. when you do take a pic, the "preview" image that pops up for like a quarter of a second is half bright pink, half image.
3. the final image is perfectly fine...its not squished and it is not half pink. it is a nice alternative until we can get a widescreen camera app to work on CM7.


----------

